# John Deere 220 e



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Man this is a heck of a machine. I'm already intimidated.

Many thanks to @gatormac2112 for selling it to me

I already see myself hiding in the backyard and trying to figure it all out and not embarrassing myself in my neighborhood


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I put that TLF sticker on there - I hope gatormac didn't charge extra for it. :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey! I had to embarrass myself in the front yard with the whole neighborhood watching :lol:

You don't really realize what these things are like until you're standing next to one, they can be intimidating for sure. But in the end its just a mower and I'm sure it will do great for you! Congratulations!

:thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think I put that TLF sticker on there - I hope gatormac didn't charge extra for it. :lol:


I should have! I didn't think about that :lol:

Actually he got a great deal, much lower than asking, the I need room in my garage now deal :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on the new mower and glad to see it went to another TLF member to enjoy


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Being able to put down stripes on Bermuda at less than an inch HOC. Now that is lawn domination! Congratulations. That is a mower worthy of your investment in Tifgrand. I have seen Tifgrand rough cut. Does not do the grass justice. if that were going to be done, it might as well have been pasture Bermuda.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I was fiddling with the mower today and figuring everything out. Set hoc to .75 and reel to Bedknife. However paper isn't cutting like you'd see in the videos posted on YouTube and such. Not sure what to do I've adjusted it and paper just won't cut. And then I watch John Deere operator video and they don't even worry about paper. They just use a measuring tool for reel to Bedknife so just wondering if I should be worried about the paper test or do it the way John Deere explains it


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If a reel does not cut paper when adjusted for light contact between bedknife and reel, it is backlap time. If that does not fix it, then a spin grind, relief grind, then backlap is needed. Once that is done, backlapping should be all that is needed barring the reel or bedknife being warped by hitting hard objects.

A hydraulic or electric drive reel usually has a switch to turn the reel backwards. I


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations! I would love one of the JD220E mowers! It's a fantastic machine!

Like @Greendoc stated, I would play with the reel to BK a little first. I wouldn't be surprised if a little bedknife facing or backlapping is needed. Backlapping on a 220E is awesome/easy with the "backlap mode" from the electric motor.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What stops me from using an electric drive reel is the hard use I put my mower through. There is nothing worse than putting a greens mower on a lawn mowed incorrectly. The mower has to fight through thatch. Otherwise, I would love a hybrid drive mower. The ability to set clip rates is attractive. Right now, I have the clip kit on my GM so it performs well on grass above 0.2. Otherwise, with the clip rate not in sync with the HOC, there is a lot of missed, not mowed grass. Faster is not better unless you are mowing at 0.1" all of the time. If I have to deal with a lot of grass where the mowed height is above 0.5, I need to change the 11 blade reel to the 8 blade reel. With a hybrid drive, some settings in the master controls takes care of the clip rate.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> I was fiddling with the mower today and figuring everything out. Set hoc to .75 and reel to Bedknife. However paper isn't cutting like you'd see in the videos posted on YouTube and such. Not sure what to do I've adjusted it and paper just won't cut. And then I watch John Deere operator video and they don't even worry about paper. They just use a measuring tool for reel to Bedknife so just wondering if I should be worried about the paper test or do it the way John Deere explains it


I have the same QA5 cutting heads that you do on my 2500B. I use a .002" feeler gauge to evenly set the Bedknife clearance and then go 2 clicks tighter on each adjuster to set it at .001" clearance. Each click is .0005". If you can't cut paper, or at least bend one cut one with two pieces, then as mentioned try facing and backlapping. When done, it should cut like this.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

What grit would you use for the backlap? I have seen some people say 120 and others say 120 takes too long and you should do 80 grit.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't go any lower than 120 personally. Especially with the machine you have.

@Pete1313 I got a deal for you! You send me your QA5's and I'll send you mine :mrgreen:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > I was fiddling with the mower today and figuring everything out. Set hoc to .75 and reel to Bedknife. However paper isn't cutting like you'd see in the videos posted on YouTube and such. Not sure what to do I've adjusted it and paper just won't cut. And then I watch John Deere operator video and they don't even worry about paper. They just use a measuring tool for reel to Bedknife so just wondering if I should be worried about the paper test or do it the way John Deere explains it
> ...


This is a great video! Do you happen to know much about setting the bedknife clearance on the Toro GM1600? Actually that's a great question for Ware.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> ...Do you happen to know much about setting the bedknife clearance on the Toro GM1600? Actually that's a great question for Ware.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I have the same QA5 cutting heads that you do on my 2500B. I use a .002" feeler gauge to evenly set the Bedknife clearance and then go 2 clicks tighter on each adjuster to set it at .001" clearance. Each click is .0005". If you can't cut paper, or at least bend one cut one with two pieces, then as mentioned try facing and backlapping. When done, it should cut like this.


I adjusted it back and forth. Finally just backed it off the Bedknife completely spinning freely. And then slowly brought it back down and now it's cutting paper across the whole Bedknife! Success! I'm ready to mow if it'll just warm up now!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Now you are cooking with gas. Once it is together, I normally give it a short backlap with 180 grit compound to ensure it will cut evenly across the entire width.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Now you are cooking with gas. Once it is together, I normally give it a short backlap with 180 grit compound to ensure it will cut evenly across the entire width.


Do you leave it where's it's cutting paper and then backlap or move reel Bedknife closer?

Also what's best website for buying backlapping and 180 grit best? Or 120?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I adjust til it is cutting paper first. Making it tighter can gouge the reel. I use R&R products simply because they have a 10 lb bucket of compound. Their prices for shipping to Hawaii are also way better than Pinhigh. I have a need for 10 lb of lapping compound because I backlap other people's mowers as well.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have watched videos of people mowing their home lawns with the Swardman, toro's, etc....

Not one of someone with a JD. Anyone here that has one like I do care to make a small demonstration video of them mowing their home lawn. Just trying to get a visual on some things. Thanks.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a 220B I could try to take a short video on. I don't have a GoPro or anything like that so it would just be iPhone 6 quality. Running low in storage too so it won't be long. Any specific requests


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

J_nick said:


> I have a 220B I could try to take a short video on. I don't have a GoPro or anything like that so it would just be iPhone 6 quality. Running low in storage too so it won't be long. Any specific requests


Haven't used mine yet and won't be for a few weeks at least. So just trying to see turning points and do you disengage the drive for that or turn rpm down and do it that way.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's a typical way to turn a greensmower.

https://youtu.be/uHfstYJQoiY


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't have a video of me using it, but I learned from this one. That trick to go left first and then turn around works really good.

Watch at the 7min mark.
https://youtu.be/NowflP0Brao

One thing I'm struggling is the reel going off if the rpm are too slow. I think I need to adjust my carb since my idle RPM is high, but not under load.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

All of the turns done with greensmowers are typically done on the aprons of the green which is a non play area. It is ok to scuff up the grass there a little. How I turn a greensmower, especially on someone else's lawn is as follows. Disengage drive at the end of the pass, tilt mower up slightly so front rollers are off the grass, then pivot on the split drum and line up with the next pass. If you make a clean up cut all the way around the area that consists of 2-3 mower widths, where you turn is going to be on already mowed grass. I then mow the clean up area one more time after the main area has been done.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> ...Disengage drive at the end of the pass, tilt mower up slightly so front rollers are off the grass, then pivot on the split drum and line up with the next pass. If you make a clean up cut all the way around the area that consists of 2-3 mower widths, where you turn is going to be on already mowed grass. I then mow the clean up area one more time after the main area has been done.


This is basically what I do on my lawn. I start with 1-2 perimeter passes.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here. I do 3 perimeter passes since I have fence all the way around the yard. This give me a little extra cushion to turn around. Half the time I let go of the presence bar before turning around and half the time I just spin it around. When it's hotter out I tend to disengage more to take a little breather. When finished I normally will mow the second perimeter pass again as it's the one I normally turn on. Not that turning on it tears it up in any way I just think it looks cleaner with a nice stripe, kinda like framing a picture.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Being "classically trained" in the use of a greensmower, I still do my cleanup passes last. Two laps, opposing directions. Smaller tee boxes were just one pass. But you could almost always turn in the rough.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Being "classically trained" in the use of a greensmower, I still do my cleanup passes last. Two laps, opposing directions. Smaller tee boxes were just one pass. But you could almost always turn in the rough.


This is what I try to do when I mow. I usually do the one initial perimeter pass and then when I'm done mowing the area I will make the second perimeter pass to "clean" everything up.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Currently my sod sits at 1" as it was delivered. Once it's rooted and I go to mow. What is the proper way to get it down to .5 hoc. I planned on first cut to .75 but I didn't want to just take it down to .5 right out the gate as this is more than the 1/3


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> Currently my sod sits at 1" as it was delivered. Once it's rooted and I go to mow. What is the proper way to get it down to .5 hoc. I planned on first cut to .75 but I didn't want to just take it down to .5 right out the gate as this is more than the 1/3


I learned the hard way that working it down was pointless. I would have been much better off just dropping the deck and scalping it, letting it grow back into my desired HoC. (This was not with new sod however.) Hopefully, and almost certainly, others with experience on new sod will chime in, regarding when to go mow and what what height to maintain it initially before going reel low.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no experience with cutting new sod just what I've seen on YouTube. I was watching when the rebuilt TPC Sawgrass. Their sod was cut at 1" (not very good for ball roll on the fairways). They said as soon as the sod was rooted down good they cut it at 1/2" then aerated it a few times and topdressed with sand. They then were able to maintain it where they wanted.

They didn't say why they aerated but the reason I think they did was because they spent a lot of money upgrading the drainage system. They controlled the type and quality of sand used for construction to ensure it could drain around 20" of rain an hour. Putting the sod down when they couldn't control the soil it was grown in as much could create a soil horizon. Punching thousands of holes in the new sod then filling with their specific sand would ensure they kept the drainage how they wanted.

Like I said I have zero experience myself. After spending the money on $od it would be hard for me to scalp it right out of the gate.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah I think I'm gonna mow at .75 then drop it down to .5 maybe on the side yard and see what happens.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Here's a typical way to turn a greensmower.


He makes it look easy. I guess he's not dodging trees and pavement. I drop the clutch at the end of the strip otherwise I will probably end up going through the fence. Then I will have to go knock on the neigbors door and explain how I just destroyed the fence with my greens mower.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I always disengage the drive at the end of the pass. In my case, I would have to explain why I drove the mower straight over the landscape planting or into the side of someone's car. That hot dog stuff is really impressive until something expensive happens. They are turning while walking 3 MPH not maneuvering on the green at all. If they did turn on the green, can you say fired or demoted to weedwhacking the parking lot at the course?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NowflP0Brao
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3Eb8SgKGmQ


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Took it out on its maiden voyage today. Didn't mow due to some areas not taking root yet. Handles and maneuvers way better than expected. Turns are easy with the split drum. I also backlapped today just to have a good edge for first mow.

Have a section after applying backlapping compound 3-4 times that will pinch paper. Just a small section. Doesn't appear to have any issues with Bedknife or reel. Both look good to me. Here's a pic let me know what you think.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you try to back off the bedknife contact in one click increments?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> Did you try to back off the bedknife contact in one click increments?


I did. And paper is cutting across everywhere except in that small maybe 1/2 inch section. I do not have a feeler gauge so unsure if it is within the requirements for John Deere which is .001 right? And any recommendations for feeler gauges?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> I did. And paper is cutting across everywhere except in that small maybe 1/2 inch section. I do not have a feeler gauge so unsure if it is within the requirements for John Deere which is .001 right? And any recommendations for feeler gauges?


Does it pass the 2 paper test as in cut one/fold one?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > I did. And paper is cutting across everywhere except in that small maybe 1/2 inch section. I do not have a feeler gauge so unsure if it is within the requirements for John Deere which is .001 right? And any recommendations for feeler gauges?
> ...


Yes it does


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> Yes it does


Should be good to go then. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mowed today. Does anyone have any insight to clippings getting caught in the GTC when being discharged. GTC is disengaged so not sure why?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Clipping caught? Like jammed? Did you adjusted the grass shield?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Like just throwing into and stacking into the GTC

Haven't adjusted shield but prob will do so.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The shield adjusts the speed /direction of the clippings coming out.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Just undo the two nuts on inside and slide up and out?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1mm from the reel


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (May 1, 2018)

Lucky for me there is a company here in Oklahoma City that produces backlapping compound. I have not purchased from them as of yet, but I am about to. They are called JESCO. I have seen several posts about this product.... but like I said I have no formal experience with it yet.

They are at: www.jescoproducts.com

I hope that is at least useful.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Has anyone with a John Deere 220e figured out where to adjust the FOC on the QA5 unit to match around a .5 HOC?


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

@adidasUNT8 the e cut hybrid mowers should have a dial under the handlebar where you adjust the foc


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Benwag said:


> @adidasUNT8 the e cut hybrid mowers should have a dial under the handlebar where you adjust the foc


It does. I'm just curious on which setting it's supposed to be on for a .5" hoc.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It should have the FOC settings for HOC on the FOC control box.


----------



## mrbobbyray (Feb 7, 2021)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Has anyone with a John Deere 220e figured out where to adjust the FOC on the QA5 unit to match around a .5 HOC?


It is located right above the hour meter.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

mrbobbyray said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone with a John Deere 220e figured out where to adjust the FOC on the QA5 unit to match around a .5 HOC?
> ...


My apologies for the confusion... I know where it is physically located. Just curious on how to set it to be most efficient at .5" HOC.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just below 4? If you get it close enough is fine. You likely wont see a difference 3 or 5.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

g-man said:


> Just below 4? If you get it close enough is fine. You likely wont see a difference 3 or 5.


I just went and looked at it again. It clearly states on there the HOC in .xx per 7 and 11 blade. Looks like for my 11 blade, the .48", setting 5 is the closest I can get. Thank you.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

I am hoping someone can help me out here. I just replaced my reel and bedknife on my 220e. When adjusting my bedknife to reel, I am able to cut paper on the right side (looking straight on to the cutting unit) of the reel about half way across but the other side will I my fold paper and the adjuster is not moving the bedknife anymore " it is loose"

Is there anyone that has experienced this? Know of the cause of a fix.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

NCLTulsa said:


> I am hoping someone can help me out here. I just replaced my reel and bedknife on my 220e. When adjusting my bedknife to reel, I am able to cut paper on the right side (looking straight on to the cutting unit) of the reel about half way across but the other side will I my fold paper and the adjuster is not moving the bedknife anymore " it is loose"
> 
> Is there anyone that has experienced this? Know of the cause of a fix.


Weird...is your reel 100% worn? Bedknife worn?


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

It is a new 11blade reel and bedknife from R&R products. I also replaced all bearing seals etc. The old bedknife and reel cut paper all the way across. I replaced because the reel was under the min. In wear and the old bedknife had gotten so thin it was rolling over.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

Using a feeler gauge the right side it .001 and the left side is .011. this is with the left side adjuster completely loose.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

These are my steps. Back off the left side. Then get the right side to start touching. Then back off the right side by 6 to 10 clicks. Count them. Now bring the left side in to touch. Then back it off by the same clicks as the right side. From this point forward, move each side even (one click left and one click right). Try that to see if it helps.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@NCLTulsa, do the procedure to align the cutting unit frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank the both of you. I would have never thought to loosen the side plate nuts. Once I did this the bed knife moved closer. Got my first cut in with the new reel and bedknife. Yard looks really good at .125"


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

@NCLTulsa Have you owned any other reel mowers? What's it like to adjust the HOC and other adjustments on JD220E cutting unit compared to a 220B/C/SL models?

I have a 220B and adjusting the HOC and reel/bed knife contact seems less complicated compared to the above guide.


----------



## JPshowpro (Aug 7, 2021)

Help!! I have a John Deere 220 E cut hybrid with a bad Bridge rectifier. JD wants $455 plus tax for the rectifier and wiring harness. Is there anyway to get a rectifier from somewhere for cheap and just reuse the old harness?


----------



## hiloran (Sep 22, 2021)

Have you tried the gtc? How high HOC it will still work?


----------



## JPshowpro (Aug 7, 2021)

That does nothing and the GTC is not hooked up. When you remove the alternator belt she fires right up. When the belt is engaged nothing. All points to the bridge rectifier. Which I'm going to order and fix via aftermarket care and not JD part


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

JPshowpro said:


> That does nothing and the GTC is not hooked up. When you remove the alternator belt she fires right up. When the belt is engaged nothing. All points to the bridge rectifier. Which I'm going to order and fix via aftermarket care and not JD part


Were you able to get this fixed? Fix you find aftermarket parts? How much did it end up costing you?


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

has anyone ever changed out a Bedknife Tower Adjuster? My right adjuster isnt "clicking" anymore and more freely spins without resistance. I would like it to click like the other tower so I could adjust them in unison. Does this maybe just need to be tightened up?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

jsams22 said:


> has anyone ever changed out a Bedknife Tower Adjuster? My right adjuster isnt "clicking" anymore and more freely spins without resistance. I would like it to click like the other tower so I could adjust them in unison. Does this maybe just need to be tightened up?


Remove part #24. Slightly bend both ends inward. Reassemble. Should be clicking afterwards. If not, replace part #24. This is assuming part #25's teeth are not worn down.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Pete1313 said:


> jsams22 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone ever changed out a Bedknife Tower Adjuster? My right adjuster isnt "clicking" anymore and more freely spins without resistance. I would like it to click like the other tower so I could adjust them in unison. Does this maybe just need to be tightened up?
> ...


Thanks! As the part is show in the image, I should take the left and right sides and bend them towards the tip of the adjuster knob? Just want to make sure I understand the bending direction.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@jsams22 as shown in the image, bend the top and bottom of part #24 inwards toward part #25.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Pete1313 said:


> @jsams22 as shown in the image, bend the top and bottom of part #24 inwards toward part #25.


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

Anybody ever have a problem with the ************ toggle switch not working to get the reel to spin backwards…

The reel runs fine going forwards, but just can't get it to spin backwards for a ************


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to follow the steps for it to work. Reel switch off, brake on, switch to backlap, then reel switch reel on. If brake is not on, it wont work.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

As g-man said. But with the brake switch make sure the switch is being pressed from the brake. Seen one that the lever was pulled but the bottom of it was bent enough that it wasn't making contact with the switch.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

AllisonN said:


> As g-man said. But with the brake switch make sure the switch is being pressed from the brake. Seen one that the lever was pulled but the bottom of it was bent enough that it wasn't making contact with the switch.


I have run into a couple where the switch was disabled, slid down so plunger wasnt working, or just broken. Definitely test out the brake switch. They are $10 off amazon if you need one


----------

